

Ask HN: Alternative CRM to Streak for Non-Gmail - graffitici

I am a big fan of Streak, and if I were to use Gmail, I think I&#x27;d definitely use it. Yet, I really dislike using Gmail, and instead am paying for my own IMAP&#x2F;SMTP host.<p>I am looking for a simple CRM solution that would be as effective as Streak (ideally, also in terms of its price point..).<p>Any suggestions?
======
alooPotato
founder of Streak here - totally understand if you're not a fan of Gmail. What
email client are you using? Out of curiosity, have you tried
[http://inbox.google.com](http://inbox.google.com)?

~~~
graffitici
I'm using Fastmail, via PostBox.

I actually e-mailed them to ask whether they could "emulate" the Gmail
interface, so that Gmail apps could be used with their web app. They kindly
elevated the request to their dev team, but then responded that more than just
the interface would need to be changed (URLs, parameters, etc...).

I wish there was a standard way for webmail clients to support plugins, but I
realize that's asking for too much..

And to clarify, my issue with Gmail is one of privacy...

